
Show HN: Simple cryptocurency prices info chrome extension - sgoran
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/crypto-panel/edmfefhgemipfljchhlalhoebfpcikch
======
bernardhalas
Hi there,

the first impression is that this is a nice tool with a design well done. What
disturbed me a little was that zooming and scrolling of the chart was not
really intuitive.

Also, I prefer to watch the crypto price in EUR, feel free to consider adding
other currencies as well.

If you are interested in more UX feedback, feel free to visit
[https://usability.testing.exchange](https://usability.testing.exchange) which
is a free community platform built exactly for this purpose.

Good luck! Bernard

~~~
sgoran
Ok thx for feedback, will add euro easily..

You think bottom scrollbar like this could help with scrolling
[http://jsfiddle.net/gh/get/library/pure/highcharts/highchart...](http://jsfiddle.net/gh/get/library/pure/highcharts/highcharts/tree/master/samples/stock/demo/navigator-
disabled/)

?

And this one with zooming
[http://jsfiddle.net/gh/get/library/pure/highcharts/highchart...](http://jsfiddle.net/gh/get/library/pure/highcharts/highcharts/tree/master/samples/stock/demo/scrollbar-
disabled/)

p.s.
[https://usability.testing.exchange/](https://usability.testing.exchange/) \-
nice one

~~~
bernardhalas
I like the way charts are implemented on coinmarketcap.com.

It's a combination of the second proposal of yours, but it's also complemented
with zooming by clicking directly on the chart itself.

